# Got my new smoker



## smokeamotive (Jul 27, 2009)

Went up to Bass Pro today and picked up my new smoker. A Horizon Ranger. Waited for a month for the guy to bring the Yoder. Just got tired of his excuses. So here it is.










Already have a couple of mods in mind for it and have ordered a couple of things for it like the convection plate and another thermometer for the vertical section. Now to get it seasoned and get some meat on it. I can't wait. Thanks for looking.


----------



## fire it up (Jul 27, 2009)

Congrats on the new smoker.  Sure is a beauty.
How many times have you hugged her today?
Even now I bet you have a nice grin on your face with such a great new toy.
Wish I had a Bass Pro, or Wally World, or Cabela's around here.


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 27, 2009)

Very nice rig.  I checked those out the last time i was at Bass Pro.  Well built. Good luck.


----------



## old poi dog (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey...Congratulations to you on your new Smoker!  I wonder how long will it be before your neighbor in the next yard with the Kettle decides to join the fun too?


----------



## rickw (Jul 27, 2009)

Very nice, what size is it? One thing I would do is to check the therm that comes with the Horizon. Mine, I went through 4 of them, were all off by a large margin. I finally ordered a couple of Tru-Tels and am very happy with them.

 You will definitely love that rig once ya get used to it. They are very well made.


----------



## dexter (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice smoker. Congratulations !!!!! Now it's time to get some meat on it!!!!!


----------



## jethro (Jul 27, 2009)

That is really cool. Looks like it is built to last several lifetimes. How hard is it to move around looks HEAVY.


----------



## bdougt (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow - great looking!!


----------



## thomasyoung (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello,
Sure is a nice one you got there. Sure would like to see more photo's of the inside og the smoker and how they connect to each other!
Thomas
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Marlin


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 27, 2009)

Congrats 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Can't wait to see the TBS and the Qview of the goodies coming out of it


----------



## blacklab (Jul 27, 2009)

Great lookin toy


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice Smoker,  You should be in seventh heaven now, the wife will never get you off the patio. LOL


----------



## smokeamotive (Jul 27, 2009)

If I had a wife, do you think she would let me buy a toy like that? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Hang in there Thomas, I'll get you some.


----------



## fired up (Jul 27, 2009)

Great looking rig!


----------



## smokeamotive (Jul 27, 2009)

Ok Thomas, here you go.






Hope this helps you out.


----------



## coyote-1 (Jul 27, 2009)

And therein lies the problem: A wife wouldn't let you get that, but without a wife and family how often can you make real use of it?! Use it once, fill the freezer... and you wouldn't be using it again for a month and a half.

And if you're only smoking a chicken for tonight's dinner, of course, you're wasting all that capacity.
Nonetheless it's an awesome lookin' rig. Enjoy!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 28, 2009)

Good Point, Never thought of that. LOL


----------



## bassman (Jul 28, 2009)

Congratulations on the new smoker!  Nice looking rig.


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 28, 2009)

Sweet.  Congratulations.


----------



## lucc (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow, that nice, first time I saw one of those. A bit pricey too.


----------



## rivet (Jul 28, 2009)

Congratulations on your new smoker! Sure is a nice one


----------



## pignit (Jul 28, 2009)

*Shweeeeeet!*


----------

